# Barrett Burston Malt?



## SJW

Just wondering what Barrett Burston Ale malt is like as I have never used it before? Also what does it perform like. I would normally use German Pils Malt and either MO Ale or JW Ale malt. Any info would be great.

Steve


----------



## devo

I found it to be quite good and up to scratch considering it is relatively cheaper than other brand ale malts.


----------



## SJW

Would u recomend the pale or the ale malt for doing English bitters and Porters


----------



## devo

Ahh yes, the problem with the BB descriptions is that BB pale is actually lager malt not ale. Galaxy is pilsner malt and ale is "ale"!?!


----------



## blackbock

I found there is a fair bit of non-grain material in the bags i.e stems etc. Not really a problem considering the price though.


----------



## domonsura

I use BB grain, have used Ale and Galaxy for the last couple of brews, gets my vote.


----------



## Ross

blackbock said:


> I found there is a fair bit of non-grain material in the bags i.e stems etc. Not really a problem considering the price though.



Interesting - I handle over a tonne a month of this grain & have never experienced your findings. I've certainly found in Powells malts though, but not Barrett Burstons.

cheers Ross


----------



## tangent

i've actually had a load of sh!t in Weyermann malts lately, including a lump of white stone that just about took the knurling off the rollers in one spot.

I tried BB Ale when I was making Pommy style Ales and I thought it was great.


----------



## Pumpy

SJW said:


> Just wondering what Barrett Burston Ale malt is like as I have never used it before? Also what does it perform like. I would normally use German Pils Malt and either MO Ale or JW Ale malt. Any info would be great.
> 
> Steve




I bought a bag from Ross of the Pale Malt and used it in all my ales , I wish I had bought four bags now it was great Steve .

I prefered it over the JWM IMO 

Pumpy


----------



## jayse

.....also think the BB ale malt is awesome, the pale malts a bit so so nothing special to see here move along in someways but have made great beer out of it. The ale malt like everyone has said makes awesome beers.


----------



## Darren

Nothing wrong with BB ale. Actually, I wouldn't spend the extra for the pommie malts.

cheers

Darren


----------



## redmond

I have used the galaxy malt to make a stout recently with pretty good results. I got a bronze medal at the recent BABBs annual comp with it. I have gone through one 25 kg bag and onto my second. I will certainly keep using it for the price.


----------



## NickB

Ditto the above replies, just emptied my first sack of Ale, and it's tops stuff.

Cheers


----------



## SJW

Great new on the BB Pale "ALE" front. Just wondering what this decription implies? Is it undermodified?

Good pale 2-row base spring malting grade barley. Well-modified and kilned malt is required.

Steve


----------



## blackbock

Ross said:


> Interesting - I handle over a tonne a month of this grain & have never experienced your findings. I've certainly found in Powells malts though, but not Barrett Burstons.
> 
> cheers Ross



Just going on what I skimmed from the mash Ross. If you find it clean, then maybe I just got dregs a couple of times (I've only used BB three times.) Powells I have found quite clean, but had some poor extraction with their Pilsner malt.


----------



## Hogan

SJW said:


> Great new on the BB Pale "ALE" front. Just wondering what this decription implies? Is it undermodified?
> 
> Good pale 2-row base spring malting grade barley. Well-modified and kilned malt is required.
> 
> Steve




It's an aussie malt so should be well modified. I found it produced very good results. A bit more prone to boil overs though.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## alamout

did up a pale ale the other week with 10kg of BB Ale and 500g of light crystal, tasted amazing however was very very cloudy after 2 1/2 weeks in the fermenter and cold crashed for 2-3 days.
anyone else seen this in pales with the BB?

my guess is actually my poorly made and too small mash tun into which i shoehorned 10.5kg of grain and it didn't clear up even after 10-15 * 500ml's of recycling before i ran it off. tend to think in hindsight the crush had a lot of flour in it too which probably didn't help.


----------



## domonsura

alamout said:


> did up a pale ale the other week with 10kg of BB Ale and 500g of light crystal, tasted amazing however was very very cloudy after 2 1/2 weeks in the fermenter and cold crashed for 2-3 days.
> anyone else seen this in pales with the BB?
> 
> my guess is actually my poorly made and too small mash tun into which i shoehorned 10.5kg of grain and it didn't clear up even after 10-15 * 500ml's of recycling before i ran it off. tend to think in hindsight the crush had a lot of flour in it too which probably didn't help.



Your guess sounds pretty accurate to me, the ales I have made with BB Ale have ended up bright as. Wait and see it might drop a bit clearer with a little time maybe?


----------



## redbeard

I heard some opinions recently that cloudy mashtun runoff doesnt lead to cloudy beer, but that its more attributiable to temp & ph and how big the rolling boil is. do u use any whirlfloc in boiling ? is BB a one step infusion type malt (sorry never used it) or does it benefit from steps ?

cheers


----------



## tangent

single infuse (from memory) was fine


----------



## Darren

redbeard said:


> is BB a one step infusion type malt (sorry never used it) or does it benefit from steps ?
> 
> cheers




No no commercial malts available benefit from steps, unless it is described as under-modified.

cheers

Darren


----------



## alamout

redbeard said:


> I heard some opinions recently that cloudy mashtun runoff doesnt lead to cloudy beer, but that its more attributiable to temp & ph and how big the rolling boil is. do u use any whirlfloc in boiling ? is BB a one step infusion type malt (sorry never used it) or does it benefit from steps ?
> 
> cheers



there was no whirl floc or any other finings. we did boil pretty big to the point of a few too many boilovers (trying to do as close to 50 litres in a 50 litre pot is a real challenge). I heard the same thing about cloudy mash tun run off somewhere too, who knows. as well as this tend to get a lot of trub in the fermenters too, don't whirlpool or anything, most of it goes in the last bit through a kitchen strainer.
got a little kettle pickup tube from domonsura now though i'm thinking of jamming a stainless steel scourer on it in the kettle to see how that goes at filtering trub and crap out.


----------



## alamout

domonsura said:


> Your guess sounds pretty accurate to me, the ales I have made with BB Ale have ended up bright as. Wait and see it might drop a bit clearer with a little time maybe?



haha i will try 
full soda keg went in about 3 days but i've got a dozen stubbies worth that i'm trying to save for christmas. was only the third all grain so i'd rather it be tasting great but cloudy instead of the other way around.


----------



## Hogan

Darren said:


> No no commercial malts available benefit from steps, unless it is described as under-modified.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren




Darren - German grains are said to be less modified than Aussie grains. Does this mean that Weyermann is 'under-modified'. I have heard that using a temp 'step' mash for Weyermann will improve it.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## tangent

i think the only undermodified one is the bo-pils


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

The BB malt is THE BEST bang-for-your-buck malt going. I am always getting 78-80% eff and use it for everything form Pale to Stout


----------



## SJW

> i think the only undermodified one is the bo-pils



Thats the rumour but I doubt it's true. I am brewing with it at the moment using single infusion and it is nice and clear with 80% efficiency.

Steve


----------



## tangent

excellent


----------



## johnno

I have used this malt a few times and have found it to be an excellent malt for my house beers which are usually APA's bittered to about 50 IBU.

I have found it to be cloudy though but that may be due to the Yeasts I have used with it so far which include, 1056,1332, US56 dry and the Nottingham dry. Also may be due to the fact that no brew has lasted more that 4 weeks after bottling.

Overall a very reasonable malt and highly recommended.

cheers
johnno


----------



## eric8

Does anyone know if you can add BB into beersmith?
eric


----------



## bugwan

eric8 said:


> Does anyone know if you can add BB into beersmith?
> eric



Sure can... go to the following link and download the Barrett Burston Malts Beersmith Extension;
http://www.beersmith.com/data_updates.htm

You just import the Grain profile into the software.

Cheers


----------



## eric8

Thanks Bugwan :beer:


----------

